# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Thermen Tadema (Halle)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Tadema
Ninoofsesteenweg 661 
Halle (BR)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Tadema

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Tadema (Halle).*

----------

